# juniper vs. arborvitae



## ParisGirl

I'm looking for a columnar evergreen, to grow more than 14 ft tall and stay narrow. My problem is northen exposure, with little sun, in Boston, Massachusetts, zone 6.

Arborvitae seem to need full sun, so I looked at junipers instead, since they thrive in neglect, as I was told.

Anybody had any experience with Juniper Taylor (recently disovered) and/or Juniper Skyrocket? Whould they do well in partial shade? Are they susceptible to diseases?

Does anybody have annother suggestion? I looked at Fatigiate English Oak (although not evergreen), but it grows very slow, and oaks drop their leaves in the spring - which drives me nuts ( there are oaks on my street). I also considered European poplar, but read somewhere that it's "dirty" (whatever that means?) and should never plant one.

Any oppinion?
Thanks


----------



## Adkpk

I don't know juniper taylor but I think skyrockets are ugly if not perfect and I don't think it will do well in the shade. Wichita blue juniper might work or a lawsoniana cypress. Those fastigata's sound nice. I might try an arb also I don't think they do to bad in the shade.


----------



## LawnSmith

columnar blue spruce "Fastigiata", would be a great pick although they tend to get a little open and loose with heavy winter snow. any popluar arb would probably be nice although they can get winter burn. i would probably go with a western red ceder for the fast growth, cheap price, and hardiness.


----------



## Thillmaine

*Junipers Need full sun*

Junipers need close to full sun to thrive an stay full. Try a 'Techny' arborviate(10 feet full height, dark green,very full, about 6' wide) or an emerald green (Peice of dog ???? tree)maybe 30 tall, and 3 feet wide, or Hetzi arborvitae, tall and skinny. If you need to keep it a certain height then just top it when it get there. Or find a good landscape, or tree company in the boston area to help you with your choices. If you need assistance with locating a company PM me and I can help.


----------



## Evan629

how about some type of yew


----------



## ParisGirl

Thank you all who answered with suggestions... I will investigate.

Evan629, what type of yew - with or without feelings - meets the shape I'm looking for?


----------



## Adkpk

Capitata yew. Excellent choice. It's the tree form of a taxus.


----------



## Evan629

the upright yews like shade they look nice too. Capitata yew would be a great tree for your area


----------

